# Fish Laid eggs!!!



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)




----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Are those Albino Pleco eggs? that's a weird place for them right. Don't they usually like to lay there eggs in caves or did you move them?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

mmmmm caviar!


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thats where I found them, I didn't move them, and yes those are albino pleco eggs.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

WOW that's strange.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it seems that the male kicked the eggs out of where they were laid..
get a 1 gallon jar or container..put the eggs in it with some meth blue or other anti fungal agent...add an airstone ..keep them at about 82 degrees..


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I'll try that if I ever get any eggs.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

loha thanks for the advice, and I agree with you, but I could care less if these things make it or not, the first batch already overcrowded my tank.


----------

